# Built a new Pack Stove



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Whenever I find some small tins cheap I buy em. Good fer kits, stoves, tinder box an what have ya.

Rainy weekend so I took one an built a new alochol stove fer my CERT pack. Handy ifin ya wanna warm up a meal er make some coffee er coco.

I JB Welded some 10/24 nuts in the bottom fer the machine screws. I also coated all the seams just so it won't leak. Filled it with fiberglass battin an used some aluminum gutter screen over that.





Ya can use HEET gasline antifreeze fer a fuel er just rubbin alcohol. They make up a real nice compact stove fer cheap.

I carry a stainless steel cup an a stainless steel pet dish in my pack an both fit real well on a stove this size.


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

What's the boil time on that for say, 2 cups of water? I'm thinking a windscreen around that would be essential to prevent massive heat-loss.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

I like building stoves but the super venom by zelp works better than anything I have made. It is also very sturdy and requires no pot stand. It can be modified to burn gasoline. Any alcohol stove will need a windscreen.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

WWhermit said:


> What's the boil time on that for say, 2 cups of water? I'm thinking a windscreen around that would be essential to prevent massive heat-loss.


I haven't tried it on this en yet. It be a bit bigger round then my old one. I'd say 9 minutes? The pot only sits bout 1/2 inch above the stove, but I always carry some aluminum foil with me so ifin I need a windscreen I just use that.

I'll see how the weekend goes, might give er a test run ifin I get time.


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

swjohnsey said:


> I like building stoves but the super venom by zelp works better than anything I have made. It is also very sturdy and requires no pot stand. It can be modified to burn gasoline. Any alcohol stove will need a windscreen.


It's Zelph, not Zelp. He makes great stoves. Good guy too. I don't own any of his though. My home made jobs are good enough. I like his pots though.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

OK, quick test run taday. 65° water, 1 cup, in a stainless steel bowl. 41° outdoor temp. Virtually no wind. 8 minutes ta a rollin boil.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice work! a coat of ceramic motor paint to extend its life and it'd be perfect!


----------



## catdog6949 (Apr 25, 2012)

*Heet?*

So when you use it is it the red or yellow bottle just wondering???

Cat and Turtle


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Yellow............................................................


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

catdog6949 said:


> So when you use it is it the red or yellow bottle just wondering???
> 
> Cat and Turtle


Yellow, Yellow. The red bottle is a different compound, and should not be used at all for stove fuel.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

You can also use strong alcohol, like everclear. Not as cheap as the HEET but more uses
Careful of hard to see flames


----------



## rf197 (Jul 19, 2009)

Can someone explain fiberglass battin? What is the purpose, to slow down evaporation of the alcohol? I really want to make one of these for fun but am confused. Thank you OP for posting!


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

The fiberglass batting acts like a wick.


----------



## rf197 (Jul 19, 2009)

swjohnsey said:


> The fiberglass batting acts like a wick.


Excellent, thank you. I will run to the auto parts store and pick some up.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Stop by the lumber yard er a construction site. They outa give ya a small chunk fer nothin (er check the dumpster round onea them).


----------



## rf197 (Jul 19, 2009)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Stop by the lumber yard er a construction site. They outa give ya a small chunk fer nothin (er check the dumpster round onea them).


So you mean like fiberglass insulation? ie Pink Panther from Corning?
I was thinking fiberglass like in the roll like a body shop would use to repair boats/corvettes. lol
Am I coming off as being stupid?:factor10:


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

That's the stuff. The fiberglass mat would probably work it you put enough layers.


----------



## rf197 (Jul 19, 2009)

swjohnsey said:


> That's the stuff. The fiberglass mat would probably work it you put enough layers.


Perfect, it's not toxic to burn??


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

It doesn't burn which is why it is popular for wick material.


----------



## rf197 (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks a ton! Learning everyday!!! Hit the like once again


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Pink er yeller, don't matter. Just be sure ifin yall get the paper backed stuff ya peel the paper off. It be spun glass an that be why it won't burn.

Hey, only time ya be stupid be when ya don't ask!


----------



## rf197 (Jul 19, 2009)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Pink er yeller, don't matter. Just be sure ifin yall get the paper backed stuff ya peel the paper off. It be spun glass an that be why it won't burn.
> 
> Hey, only time ya be stupid be when ya don't ask!


Sounds like me when I have too much Blue Moon

Thanks my friend


----------

